# November Challenge: Angels and Devils



## NikkiHorror (Nov 4, 2006)

Alright, girls, it's time to show us your true self!  Are you an angel, a devil, or 50/50?  Let your concious come forth through makeup!!


----------



## iamlelilien (Nov 4, 2006)

Ooh, I think I'll do this.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 6, 2006)

Look Im an angel!!! I swear











WHATS HAPPENING TO ME?? I'M STARTING TO FEEL..EVILLLL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
























ITS BECAUSE I'M A DEVILLLLLLLLLL!!! 







AND IM BADDD TO THE BONEEEEEEEEE...



WHATS GOINGGG ONN?? IM NO DEVIL!! YESSS I AM!! NOOO IM NOT!!





HAHAHA IM A LOSERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR BUT I HAD SOOO MUCH FUNNN !!

and a special thanks to mickey for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 6, 2006)

That devil side is far too sexy! *BLUSH*


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 7, 2006)

You come up with great challenges!


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 8, 2006)

hehe i just did this before i went to sleep nothing special just messing around with diff stuff. i think this is my first challenge i participated in. iono enjoy. i did some psing with it too


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 9, 2006)

Ooo a house to myself and some time tonight... let me see what I can come up with!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_hehe i just did this before i went to sleep nothing special just messing around with diff stuff. i think this is my first challenge i participated in. iono enjoy. i did some psing with it too




_

 
HAHA that's frickin AWESOME!!! <3 I love the MS Paint decor lololol


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, here's my effort....


----------



## iamlelilien (Nov 12, 2006)

I was kind of making up this look as I went along, which resulted in me turning into a bit more of a fairy than an angel.






I had to Photoshop that a little bit, because since my house has been invaded by snow, there's currently no sunlight, so my natural light picture turned out blue. Oh, and I think my eyeliner tail looks pretty kickass in that picture, if I do say so myself.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 25, 2006)

im an angel in real life (obviously ) but i wanted to do devil. warm colors aren't really my thing, but i tried...










and to keep up with all the ms paint going on up in hurr


----------



## aziza (Nov 25, 2006)

Hahaha!!! I suck at using Paint...great entries!


----------



## Silvana (Nov 29, 2006)

a little late but its still nov


----------



## lovalotz (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm doing this as a school project for musical theater. I'm an angel!
But tonight was my trial day...reason for my two looks.
(WARNING!! NOT VERY FLATTERING PICS!!)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...z/RIMG0722.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...z/RIMG0720.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...z/RIMG0718.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...z/RIMG0717.jpg


----------



## Morgana (Dec 24, 2006)

*Oh I done lots of those...*









I could put hundreds of pics of either


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love these looks ladies...good job .


----------



## Shanti (Dec 22, 2008)

I actually went out as an angel for halloween... but I don't have the halloween pics on my computer T_T; sooo this is basically my run-thru of my makeup for that day.

094.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Shanti (Dec 22, 2008)

I actually went out as an angel for halloween... but I don't have the halloween pics on my computer T_T; sooo this is basically my run-thru of my makeup for that day.

094.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## zombie_girl (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never posted here before but when I came across this thread I just had to. I did this look awhile ago but it could definitely be considered "demonic"


----------

